# Is this an ayam cemani or a mix breed?



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi

Recently, I hatched some eggs, 6 Cayuga duck eggs, 6 ayam cemani, and 6 cream legbars (none were fertile so none of those)
And 3 of our own (mix breed)
One of them hatched and I can't tell if it is an ayam cemani, or one of our mix breeds?

Here are the pics of it:








(A bit of orange on feet) (also an orange comb but black face and feathers) (and tip of wing has a cream colour on it)

P.S: do I wait until it has feathers and then post more pics or can you tell at this age (4-5 hours)

Thx
Mel


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sorry,I can't help you but someone has the ayam cemani breed and hopefully they will answer your question.Good luck!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Need to see the whole chicken!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes we need to see the whole chick


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

DuckRunner said:


> Hi
> 
> Recently, I hatched some eggs, 6 Cayuga duck eggs, 6 ayam cemani, and 6 cream legbars (none were fertile so none of those)
> And 3 of our own (mix breed)
> ...


Ayam Cemani it is not.. Ayam are totally black - outside and in  It certainly could be an Ayam mix with something else, but it is not pure


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

One of our REAL ayam cemanis have hatched today and I can tell the difference. never mind guys. sorry


----------



## Jetblack2004 (Apr 18, 2018)

Not an Ayam Cemani, but it has very pretty feet! 

No need to apologise


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

DR,are you ok?I just saw Iran had an earthquake.I hope you are safe and well.Welcome to the forum,Jetblack2004!!!


----------



## Jetblack2004 (Apr 18, 2018)

Thank you @chickenqueen! I'm new to CF but an old BYC member . This site it very similar to it.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Jetblack2004 said:


> Thank you @chickenqueen! I'm new to CF but an old BYC member . This site it very similar to it.


Welcome


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Here at The Chicken Forum it's much more personal.BYC is too big for me,I never could get into it.


----------



## Jetblack2004 (Apr 18, 2018)

I like this place 

Yes, BYC is very busy.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Jetblack2004 said:


> Thank you @chickenqueen! I'm new to CF but an old BYC member . This site it very similar to it.


Wait, I remember you! https://www.backyardchickens.com/th...read-come-have-fun-and-talk-chickens.1159514/

Sadly, I got banned on BYC for personal reasons 
but on chickenforum I have better friends


----------



## Jetblack2004 (Apr 18, 2018)

Mel! Oh wow, it's awesome to see you here 

Oh dear. I'm currently on Hiatus from BYC


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> DR,are you ok?I just saw Iran had an earthquake.I hope you are safe and well.Welcome to the forum,Jetblack2004!!!


Did it? i'm going to search it...

Edit: 
Magnitude 5.5 earthquake
6 miles from Kaki, Bushehr Province, Iran · Apr 19, 7:34 AM

Whoah, I didn't even know that happened!

Bushehr is much more south than Harzevil (my home) so i didn't get affected
but thank you anyway!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Jetblack2004 said:


> Mel! Oh wow, it's awesome to see you here
> 
> Oh dear. I'm currently on Hiatus from BYC


Wait... how did you know me?

hehe


----------



## Jetblack2004 (Apr 18, 2018)

DuckRunner said:


> Wait... how did you know me?
> 
> hehe


I saw you around 

Yup. I'll return at some point, haha!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Jetblack2004 said:


> I saw you around
> 
> Yup. I'll return at some point, haha!


Aw, well nice to meet you again Jetblack!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Jetblack2004 said:


> I saw you around
> 
> Yup. I'll return at some point, haha!


Btw got to go! my gosling package has arrived!


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

How are your goslings doing??


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

boskelli1571 said:


> How are your goslings doing??


Awesome!
We have two baby turkeys, 4 chicks and 2 ducklings (Kayuga) and 2 Muscovy ducks, 5 baby goslings!
(Sorry pic took ages to upload)


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Awesome!!!I hope you love the geese,they are great pets.What kind of geese did you get?It was nice to see you didn't even know about the earthquake,that was the best outcome.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Awesome!!!I hope you love the geese,they are great pets.What kind of geese did you get?It was nice to see you didn't even know about the earthquake,that was the best outcome.


Yeah, I have a soft spot for geese as well as ducks (especially crested!)

I don't know much about them despite my love for them. The guy said they would be white when they would grow up, like a pekin version of geese?
I live quite far from there so.. yeah.
Btw I love your geese! (The one in the front in your avatar is really cute!)


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The geese have so much personality.I love it when they hiss at me,they're so funny.The biggest one is a mama's boy and goes after the ones who hiss at me.I wasn't too impressed with their eggs,they ate my garden last year and the pooping is astronomical but their personalities can't be beat.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> The geese have so much personality.I love it when they hiss at me,they're so funny.The biggest one is a mama's boy and goes after the ones who hiss at me.I wasn't too impressed with their eggs,they ate my garden last year and the pooping is astronomical but their personalities can't be beat.


Wow! they sound adorable and full of personality. i cant wait until these gossers grow up!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Geese are full grown at 3 months.They grow so fast!


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Geese are full grown at 3 months.They grow so fast!


Wow, ok then! This is awesome!


----------

